# Does anyone like the Rugby shirt/t shirt look here?



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

I heard the Rugby shirt/t shirt look is a preppy look and quite stylish. Does anyone agree, and does anyone wear Rugby tops with any regularity?
Im thinking of getting a t shirt rugby top. Ive got a few polo tops and dont really know what the difference is really. The rugby top i want to buy looks like a polo top to be honest.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Rugby shirts are usually made of cotton, whereas polo-necked shirts and sweaters may be one of many fibres: cotton, wool, silk, cashmere, et cetera.

Also, rugby shirts display the colors of a rugby club -- polo shirts and sweaters usually don't.

I haven't worn a rugby since I was about 10 years old, and I don't plan to ever again.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

Real Rugby shirts also tend to have buttons made of rubber often with a fly-front placket so that they dont get snapped off or jammed into your neck while actually playing Rugby. Squeeze the buttons if you want to find out if the shirt is the real deal. Rugby shirts also generally have a stitched box or circle below the placket with a stitched X through it to keep the shirt from getting ripped to shreds or torn in half at the neck.

Rugby shirts are also much thicker than a t-shirt and are long sleeved so the ones I have get worn in the fall and winter, often with a t-shirt under them. 

A polo shirt would be meant to breath better and would therefore be lighter whereas the rugby shirt would be designed to survive plenty of contact and be tugged on and grabbed etc.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah. I have Hackett and RL rugby tops, and also the RL rugby-style polo t-shirts.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Rugby shirts are great from fall to spring. They are warm enough in fall and spring to be comfortable as is, and with layering in winter. I wear them frequently. They tend to be too warm above about 70F for me.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Yep i tried a rugby t shirt on the other day in the shop and the buttons were rubber. Although ive got plenty of polo t shirts i have nt ever owned a rugby t shirt, so i will buy it. It looks good and i can imagine wearing with jeans and chukka boots.
Im not too sure about the long sleeved rugby tops. If i see one i like i might get one but they dont seem to look that good IMO.

Are plain rugby tops best or ones with stripes?


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

In my wife's opinion, a rugby shirt is just about the most masculine piece of clothing a man can wear. Beyond my team jerseys (I've played on a number of pub and local teams over the years), I've gotten some fine rugby shirts from *Canterbury of New Zealand*.

Examples...























Links to their website...
https://canterburynzusa.com/offfield_mens_ls.html?ncat=mens


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

Scrumhalf said:


> Rugby shirts are great from fall to spring. They are warm enough in fall and spring to be comfortable as is, and with layering in winter. I wear them frequently. They tend to be too warm above about 70F for me.


+1. I wear rugby shirts as a winter equivalent of polo shirts.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

Stripes !! its all about the stripes !! and they are long sleeved !!


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

I also like the patterned rugby shirts, like

https://www.hackett.com/index.cfm?p...229&productvar=M57485229-400-MED&refpage=1328
and
https://www.hackett.com/index.cfm?p...257&productvar=M57485257-470-MED&refpage=1328


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Grayson said:


> In my wife's opinion, a rugby shirt is just about the most masculine piece of clothing a man can wear. Beyond my team jerseys (I've played on a number of pub and local teams over the years), I've gotten some fine rugby shirts from *Canterbury of New Zealand*.


Cool Grayson, another rugger! I played for many years as well, all over the back row and mostly at halfback (as my moniker suggests ).

Canterbury of New Zealand is as authentic as it gets, can't argue with that recommendation!


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

deanayer said:


> Stripes !! its all about the stripes !! and they are long sleeved !!


Not always, as exemplified by this gentleman below:


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

And here's yours truly modeling my US Eagles jersey. Not quite as imposing as Fitzy above, but still quite physically fit after 10 years off the paddock, if I do say so myself


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I concede the point that yes the blood soaked gentleman is not in long sleeves and stripes but I dont think the OP was actually looking to join the game, I think he was more interested in the shirt as a style. I could be wrong but I think most people, if asked to describe a rugby shirt, would say they are striped and long sleeved - at least as a fashion item.

The same I believe is true if you say "polo shirt" people tend to think of a certain short sleeved pullover with a tiny pony and rider on the chest (or alligator) and not the actual shirt you would wear prior to getting on your pony.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Agreed.... just pulling your leg.  And it's not just any blood soaked gentleman, its Sean Fitzpatrick! THE Sean Fitzpatrick! The greatest hooker in the history of the game!!


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline (Dec 8, 2008)

Striped rugby shirts offer the advantage of having bold horizontal stripes. They will make you look broad-shouldered, which, for men, means you will (temporarily) be more attractive. They are ideal to pair with khakis, which make most of us look pear-shaped. The broad-shouldered effect of the shirt neutralizes the wide-hipped look of khakis.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

Aren't solid Rugby shirts exclusively for goalies?


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Aren't solid Rugby shirts exclusively for goalies?




I think the sartorial equivalent of that comment is a bespoke white glove thrown in one's face....


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

For some reason the only long sleeved rugger shirt ive really liked the look of is a plain navy with a white colour. Just something about it.


----------



## Carlton-Browne (Jun 4, 2007)

What constitutes a rugby shirt has changed in the last 10 years. I believe the rot, for a better description, set in when the All Blacks turned up at the 1999 World Cup with an individually tailored garment which was designed specifically for certain aspects of the game. I believe it had such things as the front being textured so as to hold the ball more securely while running and was also designed to make binding in the scrum easier. I recall all of the conspiracy theories at the time of that World Cup about this new wonder garment and I may be guilty of repeating some urban myths. It certainly didn't help them that much in the semi-final against France - what a game!

Since then the shirts have become tighter, nobody wears long sleeves anymore except for special "supporters versions" and they are more and more made of polyester, lycra or other, technical, materials. I must admit to being torn between authenticity and a hankering for the classic look. I tend to restrict wearing of shirts to the pub (born of the days when smoking was permitted and it was a simple case of remove shirt and bung into the washing machine on arriving home) and also wear some of the newer fitted ones while cycling. I therefore wear a mix of "classic" shirts which get older by the day and a rotating stock of current jerseys. Latest acquisitions include the Stade Francais "flower" jersey and an Austrian national players jersey.

An excellent source of good value and mostly modern jerseys can be found at Lovell Rugby.https://www.lovell-rugby.co.uk/


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*Vincent ..*

have a look at the Polo Rugby site (not the ordinary Ralph Lauren site) and you will find suggestions on wearing these.

I wear rugbys as well as sailing shirts which are made in the same model.

nice. the only problem is that they do not have a cropped bottom (unlike a long sleeved Italian polo) and goes down plainly so not really useful for wearing under a sport coat/jacket but just on its own - no problem.

Andrey


----------



## Mithras (Apr 21, 2006)

+3 for Canterbury of New Zealand.

I find them very small fitting however. I'm 5'11", 195lbs, 44R with 19.5 shoulders and have to wear XL shirts and XXL zip tops from them. I think they’re made more for wings than props…


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

Rugby shirts are an absolute casual staple for me September-April. As a young guy they fit the bill perfectly; they are comfortable, warm and defiantly preppy looking - all positives. 

I think there is probably an upper age limit on them however maybe 45? But I'm sure some older gents can pull it off.

And one other thing - Please don't tuck them it, they are/were not designed to be tucked in and look totally *ridiculous* when you do so!


----------



## Stanley Ketchell (Dec 12, 2008)

I really don't know who would want to wear a rugger shirt. Unless, that is, they were actually playing. Why not get a tattoo if one wants to look a bit on the butch side?


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Stanley Ketchell said:


> I really don't know who would want to wear a rugger shirt. Unless, that is, they were actually playing. Why not get a tattoo if one wants to look a bit on the butch side?


Because at the end of the day (or earlier if you choose), the rugby shirt can be removed and thrown in the laundry hamper (or trash can) and changed to another one, whereas you will be stuck with the same tattoo for life regardless of the circumstances (inebriated or otherwise) under which you made the questionable decision of getting one.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

VincentC said:


> For some reason the only long sleeved rugger shirt ive really liked the look of is a plain navy with a white colour [collar?--pjc]. Just something about it.


Ditto.

I quit wearing striped shirts when I stopped playing rugby. They had the rubber buttons and all that, but weren't great for casual wear anyway because I liked them rather snug, to prevent being grabbed by the shirt during play. LL Bean sells nice solid rugby shirts in basic shades. Not quite as heavyduty as the real deal (tho' it does have rubber buttons), but it's more for casual wear than anything else.


----------



## Stanley Ketchell (Dec 12, 2008)

Scrumhalf said:


> Because at the end of the day (or earlier if you choose), the rugby shirt can be removed and thrown in the laundry hamper (or trash can) and changed to another one, whereas you will be stuck with the same tattoo for life regardless of the circumstances (inebriated or otherwise) under which you made the questionable decision of getting one.


Well why not wear a wife- beater instead? With wrestling trunks if _really_ need to look macho?


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Stanley Ketchell said:


> Well why not wear a wife- beater instead? With wrestling trunks if _really_ need to look macho?


Because one would look uncouth in them. ic12337:


----------



## epfunk (Sep 14, 2006)

+4 for Canterbury of New Zealand. Love mine.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

BTW, I found Canterbury rugbies at Off 5th for only about $40 each.... a heckuva deal!


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Some good comments made that i would like to quote but my PC is causing me problems. The canterbury ones sound good though ive never heard of them.
What do peoples think of these particular 2 ive got my eye on?
https://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/...h=n:43537030,p_4:Blue Harbour Heritage&page=1

https://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/...n:43537030,p_94:Long Sleeve,n:43540030&page=1


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Grayson said:


> BTW, I found Canterbury rugbies at Off 5th for only about $40 each.... a heckuva deal!


That's a good deal. I find the prices around $100 and up that Canterbury charges on its website to be kind of ridiculous for this type of garment.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

One can also get rugby shirts from Columbia Knits. They make rugby shirts for Lands End (and perhaps other retailers) and also for the US Eagles rugby team. Best of all, they are made right here in Portland OR. 

https://www.usa-wear.com/rugbymens.htm


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While I have engaged in more than a few questionable activities in my life, several of which have garnered a marginally hysterical exclamation of, "my gawd, you're going to get yourself killed," from various family members and friends, rugby is one such activity that I have managed to, thus far, avoid! However, I do admire and respect those who are so inclined and I do like the look of a rugby (design) shirt, as a casual wear option during cooler weather.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> While I have engaged in more than a few questionable activities in my life, several of which have garnered a marginally hysterical exclamation of, "my gawd, you're going to get yourself killed," from various family members and friends, rugby is one such activity that I have managed to, thus far, avoid! However, I do admire and respect those who are so inclined and I do like the look of a rugby (design) shirt, as a casual wear option during cooler weather.


Oh, it's not that bad! It is actually much less dangerous than football (the helmeted kind) in my opinion. Rugby players learn very early on to tackle with the shoulders and not the head. You rarely see the kind of collisions common in gridiron.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I enjoy wearing a well-made rugby-type shirt and jeans on a casual, cool day. I have a couple of them. I don't look at my age (52) as a limiting factor since I'm am quite fit and still athletic.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

They look nice on other people, just not me.


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

*They can be put to really good use.*

The best example I ever saw being worn casually was a long sleeved plain green and purple affair with white collars, about thirty years ago.

She was part of the audience for a young persons music TV show :icon_smile:.
Maybe it was the pretty face and long blonde hair that made her stand out, as much as her ability to wear it

F.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

There used to be a girl where i work who wore a long sleeve rugby shirt. It was a university rugby shirt with a number on the back and a crest badge on the left front chest area. It looked really good on her.

When most people here wear rugby shirts, do they wear one of a famous nationalitys shirt, ie the all blacks, England shirt, or of their favourite team ie Wasps , Wigan etc.

Or would you wear a University Rugby top or just a famous clothes store rugby top like a Ralph Lauren, Hackett etc.

Do you understand what im saying? 4 different types as far as i know and am concerned? Or does anyone really care and does it matter? I personally prefer a University or college rugger top with a badge on the front left chest area.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

VincentC said:


> When most people here wear rugby shirts, do they wear one of a famous nationalitys shirt, ie the all blacks, England shirt, or of their favourite team ie Wasps , Wigan etc.
> 
> Or would you wear a University Rugby top or just a famous clothes store rugby top like a Ralph Lauren, Hackett etc.


I wear a mixture

1. London Wasps and British Lion rugby shirts (used to wear my England rugby shirts too)
2. Hackett, Canterbury and RL rugby shirts (some have a number on the back)
3. Used to wear the rugby shirt of the team I played


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> I wear a mixture
> 
> 1. London Wasps and British Lion rugby shirts (used to wear my England rugby shirts too)
> 2. Hackett, Canterbury and RL rugby shirts (some have a number on the back)
> 3. Used to wear the rugby shirt of the team I played


Oh so you are a former player? I have got one rugby top but i dont really like the look of it. It is a oxford uni blue and white stripe one. That i never have worn. I bought it in Oxford tourist shops a good few years back.
But i think i would like a number on the back as well. They look cool.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

VincentC said:


> Oh so you are a former player? I have got one rugby top but i dont really like the look of it. It is a oxford uni blue and white stripe one. That i never have worn. I bought it in Oxford tourist shops a good few years back.
> But i think i would like a number on the back as well. They look cool.


On the wing or full-back.

They also sell the Oxford top at the Twickenham shop when the varsity game is on (December). Surprised you do not like it , easy colours to work with - jeans, chinos or cotton trousers.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> On the wing or full-back.
> 
> They also sell the Oxford top at the Twickenham shop when the varsity game is on (December). Surprised you do not like it , easy colours to work with - jeans, chinos or cotton trousers.


Is the one you are talking about a nutthalls one like mine is? Actually it isnt too bad having just had a look at it again. But the girl i saw wearing a solid blue with a number on the back one was my first inspiration to buy one. So why i got a striped one i dont know?
I had always intended to get a solid navy blue one sometime.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

VincentC said:


> When most people here wear rugby shirts, do they wear one of a famous nationalitys shirt, ie the all blacks, England shirt, or of their favourite team ie Wasps , Wigan etc.
> 
> Or would you wear a University Rugby top or just a famous clothes store rugby top like a Ralph Lauren, Hackett etc.
> 
> Do you understand what im saying? 4 different types as far as i know and am concerned? Or does anyone really care and does it matter? I personally prefer a University or college rugger top with a badge on the front left chest area.


I generally wear either an US Eagles or All Blacks (the Steinlager jersey from the early nineties) jersey, or college hoops (broad stripes). Although I used to play, I don't wear my club colors. I like Bath RFC (especially when Dan Lyle played there) but don't have a jersey.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Scrumhalf said:


> I generally wear either an US Eagles or All Blacks (the Steinlager jersey from the early nineties) jersey, or college hoops (broad stripes). Although I used to play, I don't wear my club colors. I like Bath RFC (especially when Dan Lyle played there) but don't have a jersey.


So you prefer real mccoy sporting tops as opposed to pure fashion clothing like RL or hackett and Uni Rugger type tops i see.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I bought my wife one from her college for Christmas and she loves it.

It is by Barbarian. The cloth is pretty hefty and has rubber buttons.

Fairly reasonable priced - around $60 or so for the college one.

You can customize a shirt and put a number on it if you wish as well from their dealers:

https://www.americanrugby.com/customization.html


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

The real mccoys are usually the US Eagles and All Blacks. In addition, the college hoops are real rugby jerseys with heavy fabric, plackets, rubber buttons, etc., just not of any teams. I got the ones I have from either LL Bean, Lands End or Columbia Knits.

What I don't wear are lightweight long sleeve polo shirts with rugby stripe patterns.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

VincentC said:


> Is the one you are talking about a nutthalls one like mine is? Actually it isnt too bad having just had a look at it again. But the girl i saw wearing a solid blue with a number on the back one was my first inspiration to buy one. *So why i got a striped one i dont know?*
> I had always intended to get a solid navy blue one sometime.


If your top is light blue and white hoops, it is a Cambridge top. Oxford wear dark blue.

If it is striped, it may be a supporters jersey, media top, tourist jersey etc.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> If your top is light blue and white hoops, it is a Cambridge top. Oxford wear dark blue.
> 
> If it is striped, it may be a supporters jersey, media top, tourist jersey etc.


I just noticed the buttons arent rubber. The stripes of blue is about 4inches thick. The white stripe is only about 3 centimetres thick. So it is mainly dark blue, with rather thin white stripe. It was bought in a tourist shop so is mainly for tourists i would say. Tight fitting it is.
It has an oxford university badge on the top left chest area.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

VincentC said:


> The stripes of blue is about 4inches thick. The white stripe is only about 3 centimetres thick. So it is mainly dark blue, with rather thin white stripe. It has an oxford university badge on the top left chest area.


Maybe a university jersey, more likely a tourist/supporters jersey as you mentioned.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> Maybe a university jersey, more likely a tourist/supporters jersey as you mentioned.


You are probably right. I just probably wrongly assumed it was a rugby top. I cant remember if the shop i went to sold proper oxford university rugby tops with rubber buttons though.
I wasnt in the shop long enough.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

VincentC said:


> You are probably right. I just probably wrongly assumed it was a rugby top. I cant remember if the shop i went to sold proper oxford university rugby tops with rubber buttons though.
> I wasnt in the shop long enough.


It may not be the rugby jersey the players wear at Twickenham but what you have is a rugby top, if it is 1. full-sleeve, 2. has buttons and 3. it is made of thick cotton.

I could have 20 rugby shirts and probably still want more.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> It may not be the rugby jersey the players wear at Twickenham but what you have is a rugby top, if it is 1. full-sleeve, 2. has buttons and 3. it is made of thick cotton.
> 
> I could have 20 rugby shirts and probably still want more.


By all intents and purposes i suppose it is a rugby top. If someone was standing 5ft away from me they would think i was wearing a rugby top. It sure looks like one, but without rubber buttons. But it definately has thick cotton and is full sleeved. Definately not football shirt material.

I have purchased a m&s short sleeved rugby top online and awaiting delivery. I probably will get more as well. Its a phase im going through, just like with the coats.:icon_smile:


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow. It's an interesting disparity of opinions on this one. I have an old PRL rugger, rubber buttons and all, with those great wide stripes in navy, red, and gold. It looks great, but when I wear it, I feel so........80s. Probably not again soon.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

ToryBoy said:


> I could have 20 rugby shirts and probably still want more.


+100! One cannot have too many rugby shirts! I have 7 in regular rotation - the only one that is retired is a Steinlager All Blacks short sleeve jersey from the early nineties, now too precious to be worn.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I have an old weather beaten one for casual wear, and a RM Williams for sideline duty in winter. 

My 14 year old son thinks that Rugby tops are fashion statement and as most of his are short sleeves he lives in them, my personal favourite is Randwick DRUFC, its english racing green, and the Wallabies early 90's Gold number.

But the good news is that on 13th the Super 14 is back, i just hope the temperature drops by then.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

I think short sleeved rugby top are called rugby polo tops. WHich is what ive just got.


----------



## Stanley Ketchell (Dec 12, 2008)

What sort of jacket do you think goes best with a rugby shirt, Vincent? For that matter, what about shoes? Do you try and match the colors?


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Stanley Ketchell said:


> What sort of jacket do you think goes best with a rugby shirt, Vincent? For that matter, what about shoes? Do you try and match the colors?


Sorry i dont really wear jackets to be honest. But a cotton or cord type jacket is the type i can visualize wearing if i was to. In a tan type colour if that helps. 
Im new to Rugby tops really, but i plan to wear with my tan chukka boots and blue jeans.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Stanley Ketchell said:


> What sort of jacket do you think goes best with a rugby shirt


_GQ_ magazine gave it's endorsement to rugby shirts last year in the article on how to wear a tweed jacket.

https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scan0009gw2.gif

Cruiser


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> _GQ_ magazine gave it's endorsement to rugby shirts last year in the article on how to wear a tweed jacket.
> 
> https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scan0009gw2.gif
> 
> Cruiser


That s close to what i was visualizing. But that pic doesnt look like a rugby top underneath.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

VincentC said:


> That s close to what i was visualizing. But that pic doesnt look like a rugby top underneath.


Looks like a full-sleeve top


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

VincentC said:


> I have purchased a m&s short sleeved rugby top online and awaiting delivery. *I probably will get more as well. Its a phase im going through, just like with the coats.*:icon_smile:


That is how it works.

You are at the start of a creating your rotations. When I was at uni I only had two blazers (one from Envy and the other from Debenhams, Red Herring), which are not part of my rotation now. 3.5 years after my Bsc, I have 11 (4 suits and 7 blazers/sportscoat).

In a few years time, you will more coats and rugby tops. Then shopping becomes a bit boring unless you have other rotations to create.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

VincentC said:


> That s close to what i was visualizing. But that pic doesnt look like a rugby top underneath.


I wouldn't know personally as I've never owned a rugby shirt, but I dug the article out to see how they identified it. It is described as a rugby shirt from gap with a crewneck shirt from j.crew underneath. The tweed jacket is Corneliani.

Cruiser


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> I also like the patterned rugby shirts, like
> 
> https://www.hackett.com/index.cfm?p...229&productvar=M57485229-400-MED&refpage=1328
> and
> https://www.hackett.com/index.cfm?p...257&productvar=M57485257-470-MED&refpage=1328


Are your 2 links rowing tops, or rugby tops.

I bought a rowing top from Hackett today in the sale but it doesnt seem to be on the website.
It is a solid navy long sleeve top with white colour but with oxford university boat club printed, with two oars in the form of a cross and a crown above the oars, on the front left chest area. Im not sure this is a rugby top as well. Or are rowing tops the same as rugby tops?


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

They look like rugby shirts with the rowing club logo.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

VincentC said:


> Are your 2 links rowing tops, or rugby tops.
> 
> I bought a rowing top from Hackett today in the sale but it doesnt seem to be on the website.
> It is a solid navy long sleeve top with white colour but with a oxford university boat club with two oars in the form of a cross and a crown above the oars, on the front left chest rugby tops?


I have the second one (purchased in October) and Hackett stores are not allowed to put it on sale.

Hackett have a number of rugby tops, several are only available in store. If you ever go to Westfield shopping centre near Wood Lane, they have a Canterbury store and they sell Hackett-style rugby shirts. It helps that there is a Hackett store as well ('The Village' area), so you can compare.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Scrumhalf said:


> They look like rugby shirts with the rowing club logo.


The rowing club logo is different to my one.My one looks like a rugby top but i think if i was to wear it people might think i row for oxford against cambridge in march this year.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I wouldn't know personally as I've never owned a rugby shirt, but I dug the article out to see how they identified it. It is described as a rugby shirt from gap.
> 
> Cruiser


Gap didnt have any rugby shirts at all today when i went. Neither did the Ralph Lauren shop. They said it was the wrong season? If there were 2 shops i would have guarateed there would be at least a few rug tops it would be these 2 shops. But shows how wrong i was.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> I have the second one (purchased in October) and Hackett stores are not allowed to put it on sale.
> 
> Hackett have a number of rugby tops, several are only available in store. If you ever go to Westfield shopping centre near Wood Lane, they have a Canterbury store and they sell Hackett-style rugby shirts. It helps that there is a Hackett store as well ('The Village' area), so you can compare.


I dont know that shopping centre to be honest. But i bought 2 today anyway. So these will keep me satisfied for the time being. But even though yours seem like rowing shirts, they are rugby shirts by definition though ie rubber buttons, fly front, heavy cotton.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

VincentC said:


> I dont know that shopping centre to be honest. But i bought 2 today anyway. So these will keep me satisfied for the time being. But even though yours seem like rowing shirts, they are rugby shirts by definition though ie rubber buttons, fly front, heavy cotton.


I do have some Hackett ones that look like traditional rugby shirts; however, I do like their special edition range - just cannot justify spending any more on clothing at the moment.

Westfield - https://uk.westfield.com/london


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

VincentC said:


> Gap didnt have any rugby shirts at all today when i went. Neither did the Ralph Lauren shop. They said it was the wrong season? If there were 2 shops i would have guarateed there would be at least a few rug tops it would be these 2 shops. But shows how wrong i was.


Hackett and Canterbury sell rugby shirts throughout the year. Stores like Ralph Lauren season-sellers and have them available for autumn-winter; with the sales as well, most if not all would have been sold.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

ajo said:


> But the good news is that on 13th the Super 14 is back, i just hope the temperature drops by then.


Can't wait for rugby season to start! I don't follow the Super 14 too closely - being in the US, there's precious little coverage of rugby anyway. But I certainly am looking forward to the Tri Nations - nothing like rugby internationals for atmosphere and electricity!


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> I do have some Hackett ones that look like traditional rugby shirts; however, I do like their special edition range - just cannot justify spending any more on clothing at the moment.
> 
> Westfield - https://uk.westfield.com/london


In shepherds bush. I do know about it actually i saw it on the news. Its a new shopping centre?
Ive spent about £1000 nearly as well last year, mostly leading up to christmas. So i cant justify spending anymore for at least a year now i would say.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Im thinking of getting a harrow or Eton college rugby shirt.
Harrow ones they have 12 houses and im unsure which one to get. Eton rugby shirts they sell at New and Lingwood. I think it is Eton college in Windsor rugby shirts they sell, but not sure. Anyone have any experiece with New and Lingwood.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

I bought a eton college rugby shirt. It is real tight fitting. Does anyone know if they are supposed to be tight fitting?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Close fitting...perhaps; loose fitting...no! The point of the differentiation is in the fit of the pits!


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Close fitting...perhaps; loose fitting...no! The point of the differentiation is in the fit of the pits!


What do you mean? It is quite tight in the pits on mine! Does anyone know what LB means on a tag on the inside collar?


----------



## GeorgeC (Mar 24, 2009)

Are there any selections of Rubgy's that include tall sizes? Other than Kingsize?


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

*100% acrylic*

My rugby shirt is 100% Acrylic, which is a bit worrying for me. Is there anything good about a 100% acrylic shirt compared to a 100% cotton one, which i thought all rugby shirs were supposed to be made from?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^It might wick moisture away from your skin a bit more efficiently than cotton, perhaps be a bit cooler to wear. Though, for a Rugby shirt, I would choose cotton.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^It might wick moisture away from your skin a bit more efficiently than cotton, perhaps be a bit cooler to wear. Though, for a Rugby shirt, I would choose cotton.


Oh thanks. I thought acrylic was similar to a shirt that is made of polyester, so i thought acrylic make me feel uncomfortable and not let my skin breath. I think the one i bought is more like a tourist rugby shirt and that is why it is not cotton.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

If my rugby shirt is worn casually in the winter, i find them not warm enough, so look slightly out of place when worn in winter.

But in peoples opinion are rugby shirts able to be layered with other items of clothing successfully? Like what looks good under a rugby shirt? I initially didnt think you was really supposed to wear anything under a rugger, apart from perhaps a t shirt.

But looking at Crew Clothing website or any other clothes shops who sell rugby shirts as part of their range, they show their ruggers worn over long sleeved dress shirts even.
Is this a good look, or a bit of a faux pax?


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

VincentC said:


> I heard the Rugby shirt/t shirt look is a preppy look and quite stylish. Does anyone agree, and does anyone wear Rugby tops with any regularity?
> Im thinking of getting a t shirt rugby top. Ive got a few polo tops and dont really know what the difference is really. The rugby top i want to buy looks like a polo top to be honest.


I favor Lands' End and Polo rugby shirts (solid only) because their heavy weight make an excellent layer for the inevitable hanging out in rinks I do as a hockey dad each winter weekend.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

VincentC said:


> I heard the Rugby shirt/t shirt look is a preppy look and quite stylish. Does anyone agree, and does anyone wear Rugby tops with any regularity?
> Im thinking of getting a t shirt rugby top. Ive got a few polo tops and dont really know what the difference is really. The rugby top i want to buy looks like a polo top to be honest.


Once a man is in his 30's rugbys and t-shirts look less and less appropriate. I wore them a lot in my 20s. One day I looked in the mirror when I was getting ready to go out and realized I had hit the age point where it looked silly.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

DCLawyer68 said:


> Once a man is in his 30's rugbys and t-shirts look less and less appropriate. I wore them a lot in my 20s. One day I looked in the mirror when I was getting ready to go out and realized I had hit the age point where it looked silly.


Thats a shame. Ruggers take you back to your school days. Im sure older gentlemen, on occasions still wear that rugby top they used to wear in the school rugby team.
If it still fits them that is.?


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

I used to wear one when I was younger and quite skinny. But I did see the LL Bean offerings and wanted one. The blue and white stripe went out of stock, but this one popped up on sale

I pulled the trigger-it's a nice fall or spring shirt.


----------



## Sam I'm Not (Nov 26, 2007)

*green striped rugly shirt (does it have rubber buttons?)*

What do you think about the pleats on this guy? (I wonder where they are.)
This must be what he wore before he went off to wear university colors (what we call college, which is kind of like a big school.) Thanks for playing! And now, in honor of his fling with the Flaming Lips, :aportnoy:


----------



## London380sl (Apr 17, 2009)

DCLawyer68 said:


> Once a man is in his 30's rugbys and t-shirts look less and less appropriate. I wore them a lot in my 20s. One day I looked in the mirror when I was getting ready to go out and realized I had hit the age point where it looked silly.


.
Opps...I must look silly then. I'm in my 50's and I still wear rugby shirts. Then again I still have the same waist size as I did in university. I find they are great 3 season (fall winter spring) weekend wear with Dockers or jeans.
. 
Canteberry's are great but I prefer Barbarian Rugby Shirts.


----------



## MarkfromMD (Nov 5, 2008)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Aren't solid Rugby shirts exclusively for goalies?


 What is going on here???? :icon_smile_big:

I don't own any shirts but might if I join a fun league after finishing school.

Played a little in HS, generally openside flanker here (#7)


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

London380sl said:


> .
> Opps...I must look silly then. I'm in my 50's and I still wear rugby shirts. Then again I still have the same waist size as I did in university. I find they are great 3 season (fall winter spring) weekend wear with Dockers or jeans.
> .
> Canteberry's are great but I prefer Barbarian Rugby Shirts.


Are Ruggers to warm for summer in your opinion? In winter what is the best thing in your opinion to wear underneath the rugby tops? Or is the rugby top warm enough by itself?


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

Rugby shirts are too thick for the summer; although considering the British summer at times, they could be suitable. 

In colder weather, a t-shirt is an easy option. A shirt is another option, one that I like if I will be outdoors for most - button collar shirt with the collar overlapping the rugby collar and normally fold the shirt cuffs over the rugby cuff.

The RL style is to wear a polo t-shirt under the rugby shirt and to overlap the polo collar over the rugby collar.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> Rugby shirts are too thick for the summer; although considering the British summer at times, they could be suitable.
> 
> In colder weather, a t-shirt is an easy option. A shirt is another option, one that I like if I will be outdoors for most - button collar shirt with the collar overlapping the rugby collar and normally fold the shirt cuffs over the rugby cuff.
> 
> The RL style is to wear a polo t-shirt under the rugby shirt and to overlap the polo collar over the rugby collar.


Thanks for that. I will try to look for links to give me inspiration or ideas.


----------



## London380sl (Apr 17, 2009)

Another option is to wear a turtleneck shirt under the rugby shirt. I do this often in the winter.
.
Can you wear a rugby shirt in the summer? I do on the cooler days.


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

Scrumhalf said:


> Oh, it's not that bad! It is actually much less dangerous than football (the helmeted kind) in my opinion. Rugby players learn very early on to tackle with the shoulders and not the head. You rarely see the kind of collisions common in gridiron.


I played them both and I got hurt a lot more playing football. That may have something to do with the fact that by the time I started playing rugby I was so out of shape that I found it hard to keep up with the pack toward the end of the game.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Not to further divert the thread, but it's almost axiomatic that, the more protective clothing provided, the more severe injuries will occurr in a full-contact sport.

For instance, after gloves were introduced in boxing, broken hand bones went way down, and traumatic brain injury went way, way up. Pads/helmets/guards/flak jackets/etc. all encourage athletes to hurl their bodies about like indestructable weapons. When the protective capacity of the gear is exceeded, the forces are at bone-breaking, or even lethal, levels.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

I had never played a day in my life but was recruited at the spry age of 28 to play for a club team. Practiced for a few weeks and then played my first B side game. Dislocated my shoulder within 5 minutes. So, that pretty much ended my rugby career, but I still love the game and wear the shirt I got for practice (Irish) from time to time casually. Ebay is a great place to get them if you don't mind a grass stain here or there, which I think adds to the look.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

London380sl said:


> .
> Opps...I must look silly then. I'm in my 50's and I still wear rugby shirts. Then again I still have the same waist size as I did in university. I find they are great 3 season (fall winter spring) weekend wear with Dockers or jeans.
> .
> Canteberry's are great but I prefer Barbarian Rugby Shirts.


Didn't say that was a universal rule - just that I didn't think they looked good on me any longer (I started going gray in my 30s, which was part of it).

I just recall a GQ article that went through life changes and advised that once in their 30s that Rugby's didn't look as good. I took a look at myself and decided they were no longer for me.

If you like them on yourself, wear them at whatever age.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

DCLawyer68 said:


> Didn't say that was a universal rule - just that I didn't think they looked good on me any longer (I started going gray in my 30s, which was part of it).
> 
> I just recall a GQ article that went through life changes and advised that once in their 30s that Rugby's didn't look as good. I took a look at myself and decided they were no longer for me.
> 
> If you like them on yourself, wear them at whatever age.


I think a lot of it depends on your physical appearance. For example, Brett Favre is 40, but I imagine that he could still pull off a rugby shirt look to go along with his Wrangler jeans.

As for GQ's advice, I'm not sure that I would listen to them regarding what 30-somethings should wear. On the other hand, I'm sure they're right that many older folk can't pull off the rugby look. Thirty might be a little low of a threshold, however.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I think that part of the issue is not so much age but setting. I can wear a rugby to a party with people in their early 20s (I'm in my late 20s), because I know what to expect. It fits in. When I go to parties with people my own age, wool trousers, sweaters and oxfords are more common. When I go with people a decade older, I'm almost certainly wearing a blue blazer. I'm the same age in all of these settings, but the party is different. It's not because of the age per se that a rugby is appropriate or inappropriate; it's because people of different ages host different kinds of parties.

Young people are also generally students, so rugby shirts are perfect for going to class. If you go to a downtown office rather than class, you'll have less use for rugby shirts. I don't think they ever become entirely inappropriate, however. My father wears them on the weekends, walking the dog, etc. One should wear the right clothing for the right situation, while understanding that changing life circumstances may make certain items of clothing more or less relevant than they were in a prior stage.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

I would like to think any age can wear long sleeve rugby shirts. But i think perhaps once you get older they dont look as good or as appropriate maybe. But thats not to say one cant wear them still. I don't think anyone would look at a old man in his 60's wearing a rugby shirt and accuse him of being mutton dressed like lamb, like women get accused of.

But is it just me, or do people with foppy hair look better with them on?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

VincentC said:


> I don't think anyone would look at a old man in his 60's


An "old" man in his 60's. I think I resemble that remark. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> An "old" man in his 60's. I think I resemble that remark. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Did you mean resent? I mean more mature man then:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

VincentC said:


> Did you mean resent?


No, I meant resemble. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> No, I meant resemble. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cruiser


And i bet you would look good in a rugger as well.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> An "old" man in his 60's. I think I resemble that remark. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Don't worry, if I keep taking up hobbies that my body can't handle, I'll be an old man in his 30's.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Sorry for bumping this thread up. But i was just enqiring about if anyone knows if adding numbers to rugby shirts is a done thing? Or is it easily done? I have rugby shirts, none of which have numbers, therefore IMO not authentic looking.
Anyone got any suggestions, and even suggestions of what is a good rugby shirt number?


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

42

*W_B*


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

VincentC said:


> Anyone got any suggestions, and even suggestions of what is a good rugby shirt number?


I am partial to either 4 or 5 for a number. Looks more authentic if you are tall, though.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lock_(rugby_union)#4._.26_5._Lock


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

Why not choose the number of a favorite football player?


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Pirendeus said:


> Why not choose the number of a favorite football player?


I just got my rugger shirt done by local dry cleaners who happened to do embroidery. It was just a number that i thought looked quite good. The embroidery wasnt great though, as there seems to be patches in the number.
Im not sure if i got the right size though? Anyone got any idea how big in inches a number should be? For instance how long are pro rugby players numbers normally traditionally, and if you are just wearing a rugger shirt casually would it be best to have the same size number as a pro players shirt? Or more better to downsize the number as it is not so important the number be seen from 100 metres.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

What number...I need to know...

*W_B*


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

It is the number 8. Hope that isnt an anti climax. And it was 8 inches long as well.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Has anyone got any knowledge of Font Row makers of rugby shirts? They are ubiquitious and you see them bought by tourists in shops. Are they good authentic rugby shirts?


----------



## njkyle (Oct 11, 2009)

Two good numbers for rugby shirts: 6 and 9

Based on the Max Boyce rugby-based parody of the song, "The Deck of Cards."

*When I see the six of course I think of Dai Morris. *_[Welsh rugby captain]_*
When I see the seven, I think of the Snelling Sevens at the end of each season.
When I see the eight I think of the great Mervyn Davies, the greatest "number eight" in the world.
And of course when I see the nine I think of - *_ [the crowd call out, "Gareth Edwards" in anticipation]_* No, Dai Morris upside-down!*

No one who was alive at the time can forget Barrie John and Gareth Edwards.


----------



## njkyle (Oct 11, 2009)

njkyle said:


> No one who was alive at the time can forget Barrie John and Gareth Edwards.


...and heading off picky complaints from people who were living in other parts of the world in the early 70's - you clearly have to know in the first place before you can forget.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

What do people think of Lace up rugby shirts?


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

^ Do they still make them? There were a 50's thing if memory serves me correct. Now days a lot of rugby jerseys don't even have buttons on them. One of the best looking ones is the Barbarians top IMHO.

In relation to numbers 1 to 8 forwards 9-10 half back fly half 11-15 backs pick a number based on your build.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

^
Yes there is a preppy company that does them but at 150 pounds is a bit on the dear side. I have yet to see anyone wear one though.
Me picturing it in my head i think i would like it, but at that price, i might wait for the sales if i decide to take the plunge.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

njkyle said:


> Two good numbers for rugby shirts: 6 and 9
> 
> Based on the Max Boyce rugby-based parody of the song, "The Deck of Cards."
> 
> ...


I played front row and was told Props like me wore I and 3 because anything higher would confuse us. Not as much as telling Americans my dad used to be a hooker though.


----------

